# two Golden Ret. mMxes at Adams in West Union, Ohio



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just heard on PEtfinder.*

Just heard on Petfinder that these two beautiful Golden Rets., will be going to Almost Heaven in Delray, WV on Dec. 8th.

I am very happy, but I won't feel good about it until they are both out of the shelter-especially the Pregnant Female.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Darn*

Darn:

Almost Heaven is not equipped to handle a pregnant dog, so they can't take the female. Heard they will take the male still, but it would be nice if Female and Male could go to the same rescue. I told the girls to e-mail Save a Mom Pregnant Dog rescue in OHIO and one other.
*
Can anyone think of any others nearby??*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest Word on Petfinder Msg. Forum..*

The latest word on Pefinder msg. forum is that both of these Golden Rets., male & pregnant female have adopter interested,...

Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

That's good. W. Union is about 25 minutes away from me. It's like you're entering another world when you cross the county line into Adams county.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jason*

Jason:

Please encourage everyone to volunteer at Adams and adopt and rescue from there. They have such beautiful dogs and it is a yucky place-no ventilation, drainage, dirty, very poor, very rural, very few adopters.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heard from girl that volunteers at Adams..*

I heard from Kristin a girl that volunteers at Adams ,that both of these Golden Ret. X's have rescue-not sure which one.

I'm Especially happy for the Pregnant Female!!

I pray that someone rescues the Golden Retriever Puppy now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update..*

still hearing from Mary w/Adams that the two Golden Rets. have a rescue, but not sure which one and when. Hope they get the poor Preg. Golden out of there Soon!

I can't believe that nobody has adopted or rescued the adorable Golden Ret. Pup there!:no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The Two Golden Rets. at Adams in OH-One Pregnant, don't have rescue..*

Just heard that the two Golden Rets. at Adams in West Union, OH, don't have rescue.

The female is Pregnant and Almost Heaven was going to take the Golden boy if we could get him to them which didn't happen.

I'm getting very depressed from all these poor babies.

Adams is very difficult to work with and they have no transport help.

I just e-mld. Mary, at:[email protected], she is trying to help the Adams dogs and is the only one that answers.

Read this heartbreaking account from Kristen, at volunteer who has visited Adams a few times now:

wasn't able to go yesterday and didn't see this heartbreaking update until last night. My new one has been sick all week and I had to take her back to the vet. I'm happy to report she's fine. She is the sweetest little thing I've ever seen. She sleeps with me at night with her head nuzzled in my neck. I was laying with her last night thinking about how much love all of these dogs have to give, and I started to cry thinking about how they aren't going to get that chance...to lay in a warm bed and be loved like they deserve. I'm so upset about these poor babies. This will be the first time that I go back and faces are gone because no one wanted them. I wish I could have kissed all of their faces yesterday. 

I don't know what to do except to write here for them and tell you what I have personally seen from them. I've been thinking about them all night. I can tell you that the Coonhound takes your breath away. I went to the pound last saturday and met him for the first time. We were dropping off food and something caught my eye and startled me. I looked over and saw the saddest eyes I have ever seen. He was huddled under the warden's desk shivering uncontrollably. I knelt down and he slowly got up and came to me. The other volunteer and myself gasped at how thin and frail he was. He buried his face in me and I don't think I've ever felt such sadness from a dog. Lord knows what his life has been like. Now he has 3 days to live after suffering in that place and being unwanted. There just aren't any words. He's a young boy with so much to give. 

The two rottweilers are just gorgeous dogs. I was a bit intimidated by them at first, which I usually never am, because of their size and how quiet they were. Sounds silly, but I just wasn't sure about them. Well, I can tell you that they are both excellent and sweet dogs! No aggression, just poking their noses out for a lick and a touch. Very quiet and brave. It is so loud in there with dogs crying and howling, this tells me that they are proud strong dogs with hope left. I can't believe that they too have just days to live. I know someone would be lucky to have them in their life and they will repay you 100 times over for saving them. I truly believe that Nico knows I saved her and has loved on me with her whole being because of it. 

The two beagles are in a pen together and have been there since I first started going to the pound a month ago. My Mom and I named the one Freckles because of her beautiful speckled coat. Sorry my picture doesn't really show it. It is so soft and beautiful in person. They are precious and very sweet dogs. They are also very quiet in the midst of the chaos. There was another dog in there with them guarding the food bowl and they just backed down and sat in a corner. They just want to be loved on and looked at. I'm so very sad for them. They've been there so long and nobody came for them. Several dogs have made it out since they came there. They've been left behind to die. I don't know how I will cope when I come to their pen. I'm crying as I write this. They deserved so much better. 

The lab/sharpei mix sisters (one may have been adopted) are also sweet and very scared. They too have been in there since I started going. They were dumped at the warden's house. They are not very big at all, even though the pic kind of makes them look big. I tried to walk them and they were too scared that day. It's so horrible that after being so frightened for so long, they will lose their lives in a few days. No love for them, just loneliness and fear. Poor sweet babies. 

Please everyone, do what you can for them in their final days. I know that someone contacted me last week from here, about a rescue in NH taking a few of the small dogs. I think that the two beagles are too big for them, so not even this looks like it will work out. I know that everyone is doing what they can for these dogs. So many new faces have come in and there simply isn't room. That's why their lives will end. I can't believe that people do this to God's beautiful gifts. Don't even get me started on how many dogs get dumped there by the Amish community. The ugly irony. I have said it before and I will say it again, there is not an unworthy nor unfriendly dog in that place. Please someone open your heart to them! 

Posted Sun Dec 09, 2007 11:18 am: 

I forgot to add that apparently the rescue efforts have fallen through for the two urgent Goldens. The male and the pregnant girl are still there. 

*Here is the link on Petfinder Msg. Forum where the Adams topic is:
Petfinder.com forums :: View topic - URGENT Adams County LAST DAY 12/11!! PLS HELP THEM!! [ ]*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How sad. I would foster the preggo one in a HEARTBEAT. Not keep... but foster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*More from Mary who is helping with Adams Dogs..*

*More from Mary who is helping with Adams Dogs..*

*Now they don't think the female is Pregnant, she was just eating so much so fast because she was starved.*Mary is hoping another rescue is going to take the Male and Female, but I don't believe anything until I see it.

Adams said they had a rescue last week that feel through.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Where is West Union, Ohio?


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

It's about an hour southeast of Cincinnati.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

All these stories of beautiful dogs needing nothing more than a good home and a family or person to love them just break my heart. We think humans are such superior creatures, so advanced with all of our technologies. But somewhere along the path of our 'evolution' we seem to have lost our hearts. So sad.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Jason:
> 
> Please encourage everyone to volunteer at Adams and adopt and rescue from there. They have such beautiful dogs and it is a yucky place-no ventilation, drainage, dirty, very poor, very rural, very few adopters.


I'd love to volunteer. Their hours are so limited there that I don't know when I'd be able to. CLosed weekends, they close at 4 or 5 pm through the week...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jason*

Jason:

Thanks. If you want to check on the hours you can e-mail Mary Bevens at:
[email protected]. She is trying to help the dogs at Adams.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on the Three Golden Retrievers at Adams in Ohio*

I am really confused by Adams. *Mary told me this week that the two Golden Retrievers there have rescue coming, but they are still marked URGENT AND *Mary ([email protected]), *said the female is NOT PREGNANT.*Today I looked at their site and now there is a third Golden Retriever, Oliver there. In the pic I'm attaching, there are two dogs, one in front looks llike a Choc. Lab and dog behind him must be Oliver-he could be purebred Golden Ret., not that it matters.

Petfinder pet list - Pets at Adams County Dog Pound


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Now Three Golden Rets. at Adams need Rescue..*

I received a reply from Mary today and *all three of the Golden Retrievers at Adams, need rescue.*

Petfinder pet list - Pets at Adams County Dog Pound

I just e-mld. all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in OH, the one in KY, GRRAND, AND Almost Heaven in WV, for the three Golden Retrievers at Adams County Dog POund, (K5, K6, and Oliver).:uhoh::uhoh:

*Please Pray-they need to get out of this place-they are NOT SAFE!!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Almost Heaven..*

Just heard back from Almost Heaven Rescue-they will take all three Golden Rets. at Adams, provided female is DEFINITELY NOT PREGANT, AND that she is spayed before transport. I told them I will pay for her spay and pull fees if they need me to, so these three gets saved.

*The only catch is they need Adams to get them to Wheeling-3 hrs. from Adams, probably this Saturday, Dec. 22nd.
I emld. a girl that vols. there, but don't know that she could do a 6 hr. round trip drive.

If anyone can HELP, PLEASE, PLEASE, BEGGING you, you would be saving THREE GOLDEN RETRIEVERS LIVES to let Mary know AT :
[email protected] AND Carol at Almost Heaven:[email protected]
and myself at: [email protected]I don't want these three to die!!!!*


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen, just emailed all my transport contacts (12) hope something happens


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Maybe Jason can help since he is in the area? Just a thought! I'd help IF I lived in Ohio! Keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks..*

Thanks, Kerribear I will ask Jason!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adams*

Accorinding to Adams Oliver is going to a rescue on Thursday and
Golden Treasures in OH is taking K6 the male-I am trying to beg them to take K5-the female, too.

After this, I will NEVER DEAL with Adams again.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know it's hard dealing with some of the shelters, but finding a place for these dogs to go to is a good thing. So many more will follow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

Thanks. It's more than hard. Mary the volunteer is no longer answering my
e-mails and I fear she might have quit-she said she was through.
Chris who works there part time almost NEVER answd. e-mails. 

On Monday, Golden Treasures was willing to help the Male, K6 and possibly the Female, K5, but I don't know that it will happen-
Both dogs are still marked as Urgent and are not marked as Hold For Rescue.

Supposedly the third Gold Ret there Oliver is going to rescue Thursday.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kimm:
> 
> Thanks. It's more than hard. Mary the volunteer is no longer answering my
> e-mails and I fear she might have quit-she said she was through.
> ...


Why is there confusion? Does this have to do with not having a transport? If so, someone was trying to make a backup plan, but it was never posted if the transport was the problem or not. If it's the transport, then you need to contact the person I PM'd you about yesterday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

It's all sorts of factors-transport is just one. There is no communication between Adams, Mary Bevens the volunteer and with US that are trying to find rescues.

If you're referring to Almost Heaven Gold. Ret. Rescue, Carol decided not to take the three Goldens. As far as I know Oliver has rescue coming tomorrow-don't know which one-they won't tell us and Golden Treasures was considering K5 and K6, but I never heard back from them or Adams on these two dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on the three Golden Rets.*

.

*UPDATE:*

Oliver, and K5 and K6 Golden Rets. are on Adams Happy Tails page, 

and I PRAY it is true. Oliver is on the next page.

http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...helterid=OH505&lat=&long=&zip=&preview=1[/url


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I Am So Grateful!!*

I am so very grateful to Golden Treasures.

Not only did they save Buddy, Senior GOlden Ret. Mix from Stark in Canton, OHIO, yesterday, but Sandy called me this morning and verified that they
saved Oliver, Blitzen and Vixen (K5 and K6) from Adams County Dog Pound in West Union, Ohio.

*What a group! They are wonderful. Sandy has boarded the three Golden Rets. from Adams, so if you feel you can afford it and would like to make *a donation to them for Christmas for saving these four lives, you can donate either by Paypal, or by mailing a check to Golden Treasures:
Welcome to Golden Treasures - Golden Retriever Rescue in Ohio

Golden Treasures Rescue - Donations

All donations can be sent to Golden Treasures, P. O. Box 434, Bath, Ohio 44210 or through PayPal using the button below.

Here's an opportunity to make a donation while you shop online at iGive.com!!

Happy Holidays to all and to all a Good Night!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Wonderful news. I love Golden Treasures. They will take golden mixes when others often won't consider a mix.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I heard! Here's the Senior. Amazing what a little change in the environment can do!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy..*

Kimm:

Thanks for the Great Pic of him!! I think he should be Buddy!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy..*

Kimm:

Thanks for the Great Pic of him!! I think he should be Buddy!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this msg. from April of Gold. Treasures on Sonny (Oliver) from Adams...*

Here is a pic of Sonny (Oliver) from Adams from April of Golden Treausres. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Actually, I just talked to Sandy about them. I'm attaching a picture of Sonny. We have a picture of the second one (I can't remember the name), but it wasn't a very good one, so I'm waiting for another picture and then I'll put up the story. The third was a good bit of a mix and we're going to place it through another all-breed rescue that we work closely with. They can't take him for a few days though. I'll send you pictures and info as I get them.

April
Attached Images


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Champ-Senior G.R. From Stark in Canton, OHIO.*

Golden Treasures saved Champ, a Senior Golden Retriever Mix from Stark County Dog Warden in Canton, Ohio, and here is a picture of Champ after he was groomed and is in a foster home.


----------

